

Retired lab chimps see the sky for the first time - brudgers
http://www.hlntv.com/article/2013/03/06/chimp-haven-lab-animals-go-free

======
pan69
I think that as a society we under-estimate the enormous gratitude we own
these animals. We subject them to our tests to make our lives "better" (among
useful things, to test make-up and crap like that). In a way we should be
ashamed of ourselves that we're even doing this but I guess humans will always
be humans regardless of how great we think we are.

~~~
gimeq
Gratitude is the least of it. Deepest apologies, corrections, and reparations
are more like it.

More specifically, you can join a petition, deadline March 22:
[https://secure.humanesociety.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&#...</a><p>More
general: <a
href="http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/biomedical_research/help_animals_research.html"
rel="nofollow">http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/biomedical_research/help...</a>

------
s_baby
Lived in a lab cage for 50+ years? That's disgraceful.

